# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  عن الخلفاء الراشدين....

## Masrawya

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة....

قراءة بعض المعلومات عن الخلافة الاسلامية والخلفاء الراشدين من مصادر متعددة و قمت ببعض التعديل لتكوين موضوغ  خاص عن  حياة الخلفاء الراشدين بعد وفاة النبى صلى الله علية و سلم و ما تزخر به حياة هؤلاء العظماء من اهم الاحداث....


الخلافة في الإسلام

وكانت الخلافة نظام مستحدث في الإسلام مخالفه لأنظمه الحكم التي عرفتها شعوب العالم القديم والتي كانت تقوم علي الحكم الإلهي للملوك،وهذا النظام فرضته الضرورة عقب وفاه الرسول( صلي الله عليه وسلم) لأنه لم يحدد من يخلفه في حكم المسلمين لذا اجتمع الصحابة بعد وفاه الرسول في سقيفة بني ساعده للتشاور حول من يخلف الرسول،واجتمعت الآراء علي اختيار ابو بكر الصديق ليكون خليفة للمسلمين باعتباره انه أول من اسلم من الرجال،وانه كان ثاني اثنين اذ هما في الغار ،وان الرسول طلب منه ان يؤم المسلمين في صلاتهم،لكل هذه الاعتبارات كان اختيار ابو بكر الصديق ليصبح الخليفة الأول للمسلمين0

وبذلك فان اختيار الخليفة الاول تم بناء علي مبدأ الشورى  ،واستمر هذا المبدأ ساريا طوال عهد عمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عفان وعلي بن ابي طالب0
ولقد تولي خلافه المسلمين بعد وفاه الرسول صحابه اجلاء كان لهم دور كبير في ارساء دعائم الدوله الاسلاميه ونشر الدين الإسلامي في كافه أقطار العالم الإسلامي ،حتي بعد توليهم الخلافه لعبوا دورا كبيرا في ارساء دعائم الدوله الاسلاميه.

أبى بكر الصديق [ 573/635م]

هو عبد الله بن ابي قحافه عثمان بن كعب،هو اول الخلفاء الراشدين ،واحد  من العشره المبشرين بالجنة  ، وقد رافق الرسول (صلي الله عليه وسلم)منذ بداية دعوته،وكان من اوائل من اسلم من اهل قريش.
نشأ أبو بكر في مكة، فلما جاوز الصبا إلى الشباب عمل في التجارة، فكان يبيع الثياب، و كان من اغنياء قريش، فتزوج في بداية شبابه من قتيلة بنت عبد العزى، فولدت له عبد الله، وأسماء (رضي الله عنهما)، ثم تزوج بعد ذلك من أم رومان بنت عامر بن عويمر، فأنجب منها عبد الرحمن، وعائشة (رضي الله عنهما).
وكانت تجارته تزداد اتساعا وتزيد معها أرباحه وثروته، وقد هيأت له شخصيته القوية وأخلاقه الكريمة بعض أسباب نجاح تجارته، فقد كان رجلاً رضي الخلق، رقيق الطبع، رزينا لا يغلبه الهوى، ولا تملكه الشهوة، يتميز برجاحة العقل وسداد الرأي، وكان لا يشارك قومه في عقائدهم وعاداتهم، فلم يشرب خمرًا قط في الجاهلية، وكان وجيها من وجهاء قريش ورؤسائها، عارفا بالأنساب و أعلم قريش بها.

حياة أبي بكر في مكة واسلامة

عاش أبو بكر في حي التجار والأثرياء في مكة، وهو الحي الذي كانت تعيش فيه خديجة بنت خويلد، ومن هنا نشأت الصداقة بينه وبين النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وكان لتقاربهما في السن وفي كثير من الصفات والطباع أكبر الأثر في زيادة الألفة بينهما، فقد كان أبو بكر يصغر النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بنحو ثلاث اعوام.
وحينما بُعث النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) كان أبو بكر أول من آمن به، ما إن عرض عليه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) الإسلام حتى أسلم ولم يتردد لحظة في الإيمان به، وشارك منذ اللحظة الأولى في الدعوة إلى الله بنفسه وماله، وكان لحب الناس له وإلفهم إياه أثر كبير في استجابة الكثيرين منهم للإسلام؛ فقد أسلم على يديه عدد من كبار الصحابة، منهم عثمان بن عفان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وطلحة بن عبيد الله، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، والزبير بن العوام، وغيرهم كثيرون من أهل مكة.

كان إيمان أبي بكر قويًا عظيمًا، يتعدى كل الحدود، وتسليمه بصدق النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يفوق كل وصف فقد لقي أبو بكر -رضي الله عنه- رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم- فقال : ( أحقّ ما تقول قريش يا محمد من تركِكَ آلهتنا ، وتسفيهك عقولنا وتكفيرك آباءَنا ؟ ! )000فقال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : ( إني رسول الله يا أبا بكر ، ونبّيه بعثني لأبلغ رسالته ، وأدعوك إلى الله بالحق ، فوا لله إنه للحق أدعوك إلى الله يا أبا بكر ، وحده لا شريك له ، ولا نعبد غيره ، و الموالاة على طاعته)000وقرأ عليه القرآن ،فهداه الله إلي طريق الإسلام ، و أقرّ بحقّ الإسلام ورجع أبو بكر وهو مؤمن مُصَدّق000، ولعل أصدق ما يوصف به قول النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): "ما دعوت أحدا إلى الإسلام إلا كانت عنده فيه كبوة ونظر وتردد، إلا ما كان من أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة، ما عقب حين ذكرت له، وما تردد".
وكان لإسلام أبي بكر دور كبير في تثبيت دعائم الدين الجديد، والتمكين له؛ فهو لم يقف من تأييد الإسلام ونصرته عند حدود الدعوة والإقناع لكسب مزيد من الأتباع، وإنما كان يبذل من نفسه وماله؛ فقد أعتق أبو بكر سبعة ممن كانوا يُعذّبون في الله، منهم بلال بن رباح وعامر بن فهيرة.
حتى إنه أنفق ثروته التي اكتسبها من تجارته، والتي كانت تقدر بنحو أربعين ألف درهم.. أنفقها كلها في سبيل الله، فلما هاجر إلى المدينة بعد نحو عشر سنوات لم يكن معه من ذلك كله غير خمسة آلاف درهم.
وقد ذكر له النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ذلك وأثنى عليه فقال: "ما نفعني مال قط ما نفعني مال أبي بكر".


موقف الصديق من حادثة الإسراء 

كانت حادثة الإسراء امتحانا حقيقيا لإيمان المسلمين في صدر الدعوة، فبعد وفاة أبي طالب عم النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ووفاة خديجة زوجة النبي (رضي الله عنها)، وقد كانا نعم العون له في دعوته، وبعد ما لقيه (صلى الله عليه وسلم) من إعراض أهل الطائف وتعرضهم له وتحريضهم سفهاءهم وصبيانهم عليه -أراد الله تعالى أن يُسرِّي عن نبيه، فأسرى به إلى المسجد الأقصى، ثم عرج به إلى السماء، ولكن الكفار والمشركين اتخذوا هذه الحادثة مثارا للتندر بالنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والسخرية منه، والتشكيك في دعوته، وقد انساق وراءهم بعض ضعاف الإيمان، ممن أسلموا، وتردد آخرون، فلما جاء أبو بكر إلى المسجد واستمع إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)  وهو يصف بيت المقدس وكان قد زاره من قبل صدّقه في وصفه الذي طابق ما رآه، فأخرس ألسنة المشركين، وثبّت قلوب المؤمنين وأعاد الثقة في نفوسهم، وقضى على البلبلة التي أراد هؤلاء المشركون إثارتها.


الهجرة إلى المدينة


ازداد تعرض المشركين للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وأصحابه، وهاجر كثير من المسلمين إلى الحبشة، ولكن أبا بكر بقي مع النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وعندما هاجر المسلمون إلى المدينة ظل أبو بكر إلى جوار النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ينصره ويسانده في دعوته.
وظل أبو بكر في مكة ينتظر اليوم الذي يهاجر فيه مع النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إلى المدينة، بعد أن سبقهما المسلمون إليها، حتى أذن الله لنبيه بالهجرة.
وكان أبو بكر قد أعد العدة لهذا اليوم، وجهَّز راحلتين للهجرة إلى المدينة، وفي الثلث الأخير من الليل خرج النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) من داره بعد أن أعمى الله عيون فتيان قريش المتربصين حول الدار يريدون الفتك به، وكان أبو بكر في انتظاره وهو يغالب قلقه وهواجسه، فخرجا إلى غار ثور ليختبئا فيه حتى تهدأ مطاردة قريش لهما.
ووصل المشركون إلى الغار، وصعد بعضهم أعلى الغار للبحث عنهما، ولم يدر بخلد أحد منهم أنه لا يفصلهم عن مطارديهما سوى ذلك النسيج الواهن الذي نسجته العنكبوت على فتحة الغار. ونظر أبو بكر الصديق إلى أقدام المشركين على باب الغار، فهمس إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): لو أن أحدهم نظر إلى قدميه لأبصرنا، فرد النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بإيمان وسكينة :  "يا أبا بكر ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما؟".
حتى إذا ما يئس المشركون من العثور عليهما انصرفوا راجعين، فخرجا من مخبئهما يكملان الطريق إلى المدينة.

وظل أبو بكر إلى جوار النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) في المدينة، بل كان أقرب الناس إليه حتى تُوفي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)  في (12 من ربيع الأول 11هـ = 3 من يونيو 632م).

وكان لوفاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وقع شديد القسوة على المسلمين، و على ابى بكر، ودخل يقترب من جسد النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) المُسجّى، فيكشف عن وجهه، ويكب عليه يقبله، وهو يقول: "بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله طبت حيا وميتا". و لكنة بداء  يستشعر خطورة الموقف، ويستشرف الأخطار المحدقة بالإسلام والمسلمين.. و لما سأله الناس عن صحة خبر و فاة النبى
أتى المسجد فصعد المنبر، فحمد الله، وأثنى عليه، ثم قال: "أما بعد أيها الناس، من كان يعبد محمدا فإن محمدا قد مات، ومن كان يعبد الله فإن الله حي لا يموت". ثم قرأ: "وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل أفئن مات أو قُتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم ومن ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضر الله شيئا وسيجزي الله الشاكرين" (آل عمران: 144). فخرج الناس يتلونها في سكك المدينة كأنها لم تنزل إلا ذلك اليوم.

خلافة ابى بكر

ما إن علم الأنصار بوفاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حتى اجتمعوا في سقيفة بني ساعدة يتشاورون حول الخلافة، واستمر الجدل والخلاف حتى قال عمر: "أنشدتكم الله هل تعلمون أن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أمر أبا بكر أن يصلي بالناس؟ قالوا: اللهم نعم، قال: فأيكم تطيب نفسه أن يزيله عن مقام أقامه فيه رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)؟ فقالوا: كلنا لا تطيب نفسه، ونستغفر الله.
وسارعوا جميعا بالبيعة لأبي بكر، فكان لتلك البيعة الفضل في  تجميع كلمة المسلمين وتجنيبهم فتنة ضارية وانقسامًا وخيمًا وحربًا ضروسًا بين أبناء الدين الواحد .
وتمت البيعة لأبى بكر، وها هو الخليفة  يقف بين المسلمين ليعلن عن منهجه، فبعد أن حمد الله وأثنى عليه، قال: "أيها الناس، إنى قد وليت عليكم ولستُ بخيركم، فإن أحسنت فأعينوني، وإن أسأت فقوموني ، الصدق أمانة، والكذب خيانة، والضعيف فيكم قوى عندي حتى آخذ له حقه، والقوى ضعيف عندي حتى آخذ منه الحق إن شاء الله تعالى، لا يدع أحد منكم الجهاد، فإنه لا يدعه قوم إلا ضربهم الله بالذل، ولا تشيع الفاحشة فى قوم قط إلا عمهم الله بالبلاء، أطيعوني ما أطعت الله ورسوله، فإذا عصيت الله ورسوله فلا طاعة لى عليكم، قوموا إلى صلاتكم يرحمكم الله" و هذا اةل امتحان للمسلمين بعد وفاة الرسول ، وقد احترموا مبدأ الشورى، وتمسكوا بالمبادئ الإسلامية ،

بعث جيش أسامة

كان أول أمر أصدره الخليفة أبو بكر الصديق بعد أن تمت له البيعة هو إنفاذ جيش أسامة الذي جهزه رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قبيل وفاته لغزو الروم، والذي كان يضم كبار الصحابة والمهاجرين والأنصار.
وقد أبدى بعض المسلمين عدم رضاهم لتولية أسامة قيادة الجيش لصغر سنه، وأفضوا إلى أبي بكر بمخاوفهم من أن تنقضّ عليهم بعض قبائل العرب المتربصة بالمسلمين وجماعات المرتدين الذين نفضوا أيديهم من الإسلام، منتهزين فرصة خروج الجيش من المدينة، وأظهروا له تخوفهم من أن تفترق عنه جماعة المسلمين، فقال أبو بكر بثقة ويقين: "والذي نفس أبي بكر بيده، لو ظننت أن السباع تخطفني لأنفذت بعث أسامة كما أمر به رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)،  ولو لم يبق في القرى غيري لأنفذته".
ولم يخيب أسامة رجاء الخليفة فيه، فقد استطاع أن يحرز النصر على الروم، واقتحم تخومهم، وتوغل في ديارهم ثم عاد بجيشه إلى المدينة، وقد حقق الغاية التي خرج من أجلها وهي تأمين حدود الدولة الإسلامية، وإلقاء الرهبة والهيبة في قلوب الروم، فلا يحاولون التحرش بالمسلمين، كما أدت إلى كف عرب الشمال عن محاولات التعرض للمدينة والهجوم عليها.

حرب المرتدين والتصدي للمتنبئين

انتهزت بعض القبائل التي لم يتأصل الإسلام في نفوسها انشغال المسلمين بوفاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) واختيار خليفة له، فارتدت عن الإسلام، وحاولت الرجوع إلى ما كانت عليه في الجاهلية، وسعت إلى الانشقاق عن دولة الإسلام والمسلمين سياسيا ودينيا، واتخذ هؤلاء من الزكاة ذريعة للاستقلال عن سلطة المدينة، فامتنعوا عن إرسال الزكاة وأخذتهم العصبية القبلية، وسيطرت عليهم النعرة الجاهلية.
واستفحل أمر عدد من أدعياء النبوة الذين وجدوا من يناصرونهم ويلتفون حولهم، فظهر "الأسود العنسي" في اليمن، واستشرى أمر "مسيلمة" في اليمامة، و"سجاح بنت الحارث" في بني تميم، و"طلحة بن خويلد" في بني أسد، و"لقيط بن مالك" في عُمان. وكان هؤلاء المدعون قد ظهروا على عهد النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، ولكن لم يستفحل أمرهم ويعظم خطرهم إلا بعد وفاته.
وقد تصدى أبو بكر لهؤلاء المرتدين بشجاعة وجرأة وإيمان، وحاربهم بالرغم من معارضة بعض الصحابة له، وكان بعضهم يدعوه إلى الرفق بهم والصبر عليهم، فيجيب في عزم قاطع: "والله لو منعوني عقالا كانوا يؤدونه إلى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لقاتلتهم عليه، والله لأقاتلن من فرَّق بين الزكاة والصلاة".
وأرسل أبو بكر الجيوش لقتالهم حتى قضى على فتنتهم، وأعاد تلك القبائل على حظيرة الإسلام، وقد اتسم أبو بكر ببعد النظر والحكمة وذلك بإصراره على التصدي لهؤلاء المرتدين، ورفض المساومة على فرض من فروض الدين، فقد قطع بذلك عليهم الطريق إلى المزيد من المساومات، كما كان ذلك إعلانا واضحا أنه لا تهاون ولا تنازل في أمر يخص الدين أو يتعلق بالعقيدة، أمام كل من تسول له نفسه من القبائل أن يحذو حذو هؤلاء.

جمع القرآن الكريم

استشهد عدد كبير من كبار الصحابة ممن يحفظون القرآن الكريم في حروب الردة التي استغرقت أكثر عهد الصديق، وقد زاد من جزع المسلمين لاستشهاد هؤلاء الأعلام من الصحابة ما يمثله فقدان هؤلاء من خطر حقيقي على القرآن الكريم والسنة المشرفة، وكان عمر بن الخطاب من أوائل الذين تنبّهوا إلى ذلك الخطر، و أشار -رضى الله عنه- على أبى بكر بضرورة جمع القرآن الكريم ؛ حيث كان مكتوبًا على سعف النخيل، وقطع الجلد، وألواح عظام الإبل. فدعا ابى بكر  زيد بن ثابت وكلفه بتنفيذ تلك المهمة الجليلة، فانطلق زيد يجمع القرآن الكريم من الرقاع والعظام وجريد النخل والحجارة الرقيقة، ثم أخذ يرتبه في آيات وسور، واتبع في ذلك طريقة عملية دقيقة مُحكّمة، فكان لا يثبت آية إلا إذا اطمأن إلى ثبوتها بشهادة العدول من الصحابة الحفاظ، ولا يمنعه من ذلك أنه يحفظ القرآن حتى أتم تسجيله وتدوينه، كما نزل على النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم). وقاموا بتدوين القرآن كله فى دقة متناهية بالترتيب الذى أمر به رسول الله (، ودون أى تغيير، وسموه مصحفًا.

و كان  القرآن هو دستور المسلمين، وقد تعهد الله بحفظه
فكان ذلك العمل هو أعظم أعمال الصديق على الإطلاق على كثرة أعماله وعظمة إنجازاته، فقد ساهم في حفظ كتاب الله من الضياع، وصانه من الوهم والخطأ واللحن.

وفاته

مات أبو بكر رضي الله عنه وما ترك درهما ولا دينارا،. توفي ابو بكر ( رضي الله عنه ) الخليفة الراشد الاول يوم الجمعة من شهر جمادى الاخرة من السنة الثالثة عشرة للهجرة في المدينة المنورة وعمره ثلاثة وستون عاما ،بعد ان استمرت خلافته للمسلمين سنتين وثلاثة اشهر، ودفن الى جوار قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

ويوم وفاته جاء علي بن أبي طالب باكيا مسرعا وهو يقول : ( اليوم انقطعت خلافة النبوة)000حتى وقف على البيت الذي فيه أبو بكر مسجّىً فقال : ( رحمك الله يا أبا بكر ، كنت أول القوم إسلاما ، وأكملهم إيمانا ، وأخوفهم لله ، وأشدهم يقينا ، وأعظمهم عناءً ، وأحوطهم على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، وأحدبهم على الإسلام ، وآمنهم على أصحابه ، وأحسنهم صُحْبة ، وأفضلهم مناقب ، وأكثرهم سوابق ، وأرفعهم درجة ، وأشبههم برسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- به هدياً وخُلُقاً ، وعهد بالخلافة لعمر بن الخطا قبل موته ب بعد أن استشار كبار الصحابة وقد رثاه عمر فقال: "رحم الله أبا بكر فقد كلف من بعده تعبا".

انجازات أبى بكر رضي الله عنه

كان عهد أبى بكر امتدادًا لعصر النبى (، لم يكن إلا متبعًا ومنفذًا لكل ما أشار به الرسول ( أو أمر به، لم يبتدع أبو بكر -رضى الله عنه- شيئًا يخالف ما كان عليه رسول الله (، بل كان كل شىء يسير وفقًا لشريعة الإسلام، وانشغل الناس فى فترة خلافته بقتال المرتدين والفتوحات الإسلامية.

ولم يبق فى المدينة إلا من استبقاهم أبو بكر لحمايتها، ولاستشارتهم ولتبادل الرأى معهم، وعلى رأس هؤلاء: عمر بن الخطاب، وعلى بن أبى طالب، وطلحة بن عبيد الله، والزبير بن العوام، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وسعد بن أبى وقاص.

وكانت المدينة المنورة فى عهده عاصمة الدولة الإسلامية ومركز الحكم ومقر الخلافة.

قسم أبو بكر الجزيرة العربية إلى ولايات جعل على كل منها أميرًا، يؤم الناس فى الصلاة، ويفصل بينهم فى القضايا، ويقيم الحدود.

فكان على "مكة" : عتاب بن أسيد.

وعلى صنعاء : المهاجر بن أمية.

وعلى عمان والبحرين : العلاء بن الحضرمى.

وقد اتخذ الصديق عمر : قاضيًا على المدينة.

وجعل أبا عبيدة : أمينًا على بيت مال المسلمين.

ولقد كانت فترة حكمه قصيرة، لكنها كانت حاسمة فى تاريخ الإسلام، فقد واجه أحرج المواقف، وربما وقف وحده عند إصراره على محاربة المرتدين فى وقت اتجه فيه باقى المسلمين إلى المسالمة، قائلين: كيف نحارب الجزيرة العربية كلها؟! لكنه بإيمانه ويقينه وصدقه سرعان ما ضم المسلمين إلى رأيه، ثم سار بهم جميعًا يدكّ صروح الشرك، ويقضى على الشكوك والأوهام!

ولم يتوقف عند هذا، بل راح يحطم قصور كسرى وقيصر.

رحم الله أبا بكر لقد تمثلت فيه كل المعانى الإسلامية الرائعة.

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع جميل ورائع واتمني من الاخوه المسؤلين عن القسم تثبيته لنا
واستمري ربنا يكرمك وكملي لنا كل الخلافاء وباذن الله اتوقع مرجع جميل مبسط سلس سهل جدا نجد فيه مانحتاجه
ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك رائع فعلا تسلم ايدك

----------


## محمود زايد

*موضوع رائع عن صديق الامة سيدنا ابوبكر رضى الله عنه وارضاه
تسلم ايدك يامصراويه*

----------


## قلب مصر

الله ما أجمل التمعن والقراءة في سيرة صحابة رسول الله وخصوصا الخلفاء الراشدين
لقد استمتعت بقراءة الموضوع الخاص بالصديق يا مصراوية اختيار موفق ومتميز جدا
حقيقي مجهود رائع  :f: 
وفي انتظار باقي الحديث عن باقي الخلفاء
بارك الله فيكي وكل عام وأنت بخير  :M (32):

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع جميل ورائع واتمني من الاخوه المسؤلين عن القسم تثبيته لنا
> واستمري ربنا يكرمك وكملي لنا كل الخلافاء وباذن الله اتوقع مرجع جميل مبسط سلس سهل جدا نجد فيه مانحتاجه
> ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك رائع فعلا تسلم ايدك


و عليكم السلام عماد
شكرا  على مداخلتك الجميلة 
و ان شاء الله اتواصل فى تكملة باقى  الخلفاء و يكون موضوع متكامل بعض شىء لان حياة هؤلاء تزخر بكل ما هو جليل و يستحق الذكر لاكنى احاول الاقتصار على اهم و ابرز الاحداث.
شكرا كمان مره على التشجيع الجميل  ده
و تقبل تحياتى.

----------


## Masrawya

> *موضوع رائع عن صديق الامة سيدنا ابوبكر رضى الله عنه وارضاه
> تسلم ايدك يامصراويه*


شكرا جدا يا محمود على مداخلتك
تقبل تحياتى
و كل سنة وانت طيب.

----------


## Masrawya

> الله ما أجمل التمعن والقراءة في سيرة صحابة رسول الله وخصوصا الخلفاء الراشدين
> لقد استمتعت بقراءة الموضوع الخاص بالصديق يا مصراوية اختيار موفق ومتميز جدا
> حقيقي مجهود رائع 
> وفي انتظار باقي الحديث عن باقي الخلفاء
> بارك الله فيكي وكل عام وأنت بخير


العزيزة قلب مصر
اولا انا بشكرك جدا على تثبيت الموضوع 
و على كلامك و مداخلتك الرائعة دايما.
لكى ارق تحياتى يا جميل.

----------


## Masrawya

الفــــــاروق
عمر بن الخطاب ( رضي الله عنه)

هو عمر بن الخطاب بن نفيل بن عبد العزى بن رباح بن عبد الله بن قرط بن رزاح ابن عدي بن كعب القرشي، ولد بعد عام الفيل بثلاث عشرة سنة ( 40 عام قبل الهجرة ) ، يجتمع نسبه مع نسب محمد بن عبد الله (صلى الله علية و سلم) ، أمه حنتمة بنت هشام المخزومية أخت أبي جهل. وهو ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين وأول من دُعي بلقب أمير المؤمنين و هو أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، ومن علماء الصحابة وزهادهم.. عرف في شبابه بالشـدة والقـوة ، وكانت له مكانة رفيعـة في قومه فهو الصحابي العظيم الشجاع الحازم الحكيم العادل صاحب الفتوحات. 

وكنيته أبو حفص، والحفص هو شبل الأسد، وقد لقب بالفاروق لأنه كان يفرق بين الحق والباطل ولا يخاف في الله لومة لائم.

وكان  ابن الخطاب بأن الطول،أذا رأيته يمشى كأنه راكب... مفتول العضل.. ضخم الشارب ....أبيض مشرئب بحمره .... و حسن الوجه ... أصلع ...أذا مشى أسرع كأنما يدب الأرض ... أذا تكلم أسمع ،و كان له هيبته بين الناس .


أسلام الفاروق

ظلَّ "عمر" على حربه للمسلمين وعدائه للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) و الدين الجديد حتى كانت الهجرة الأولى إلى الحبشة، وبدأ "عمر" يشعر بشيء من الحزن والأسى لفراق بني قومه لوطنهم بعد ما تحمَّلوا من التعذيب والتنكيل، واستقرَّ عزمه على الخلاص من "محمد"؛ لتعود إلى قريش وحدتها التي مزَّقها هذا الدين الجديد! فتوشَّح سيفه، وانطلق إلى حيث يجتمع محمد وأصحابه في دار الأرقم، وبينما هو في طريقه لقي رجلاً من "بني زهرة" فقال: أين تعمد يا عمر؟ قال: أريد أن أقتل محمدًا، فقال: أفلا ترجع إلى أهل بيتك فتقيم أمرهم!..! وأخبره بإسلام أخته "فاطمة بنت الخطاب"،  وزوجها "سعيد بن زيد بن عمر" (رضي الله عنه)، فأسرع "عمر" إلى دارهما، وكان عندهما "خبَّاب بن الأرت" (رضي الله عنه) يقرئهما سورة "طه"، فلما سمعوا صوته  اختبأ "خباب"، وأخفت "فاطمة" الصحيفة، فدخل عمر ثائرًا، فوثب على سعيد فضربه، ولطم أخته فأدمى وجهها، فلما رأى الصحيفة تناولها فقرأ ما بها، فشرح الله بها صدره للإسلام، وسمع خباب كلمات عمر ، فخرج من مخبئه وصاح : يا عمـر والله إني لأرجو أن يكون الله قد خصـك بدعـوة نبيه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، فإني سمعته بالأمس يقول "اللهم أيد الإسلام بأحب الرجلين إليك ، أبي الحكم بن هشام ، وعمر بن الخطاب"، وسارع عمر إلى حيث النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وأصحابه، فلما دخل عليهم ، فخرج إليه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فأخذ بمجامع ثوبه، وحمائل السيف،  وقال له: أما أنت منتهيًا يا عمر حتى ينزل الله بك من الخزي والنكال، ما نزل بالوليد بن المغيرة؟ 
فقال عمر: يا رسول الله، جئتك لأومن بالله ورسوله وبما جاء من عند الله... فكبَّر رسول الله والمسلمون، فقال عمر: يا رسول الله، ألسنا على الحق إن متنا وإن حيينا؟  قال: بلى، قال: ففيم الاختفاء؟ فخرج المسلمون في صفين حتى دخلوا المسجد، فلما رأتهم قريش أصابتها كآبة لم تصبها مثلها، وكان ذلك أول ظهور للمسلمين على المشركين، فسمَّاه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) "الفاروق" منذ ذلك العهد.

.يقول عبد الله بن مسعود: "كان إسلام عمر فتحا، وكانت هجرته نصرا، وكانت إمارته رحمة. ولقد رأيتنا وما نستطيع أن نصلي في البيت حتى أسلم عمر، فلما أسلم عمر قاتلهم حتى تركونا فصلينا".

ولما أراد عمر أن يشهر أسلامه بحث عن اكثر الناس نشرا للأخبار فوجده و اسمه الجميل بن معمر و ذهب أليه فقال له يا جميل أأكتمك خبرا ولا تحدث به أحد قال نعم ...فقال اشهد ان لا أله الآ الله و ان محمد رسول الله فأنطلق يجرى و يردد صبء عمر صبء عمر وعمر  خلفه يقول كذب بل أسلم عمر فاجتمعوا عليه يضربوه و يضربهم من الفجر حتى الضحى.

الهجرة إلى المدينة

كان إسلام عمر بن الخطاب في ذي الحجة من السنة السادسة للدعوة، وهو ابن ست وعشرين سنة، وقد أسلم بعد نحو أربعين رجلاً، ودخل "عمر" في الإسلام بالحمية التي كان يحاربه بها من قبل، فكان حريصًا على أن يذيع نبأ إسلامه في قريش كلها، وزادت قريش في حربها وعدائها لمحمد وأصحابه؛ حتى بدأ المسلمون يهاجرون إلى "المدينة" فرارًا بدينهم من أذى المشركين، وكانوا يهاجرون إليها خفية، فلما أراد عمر الهجرة :  يروى علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه : ما علمت ان احد من المهاجرين هاجر إلا متخفيا ، إلا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ؛ فإنه لما هم بالهجره تقلد سيفه ، وتنكب قوسه ، وانتظى في يده أسهما واختصر عنزته، وذهب الى مكه ، والملأ من قريش بفنائها ، فطاف بالبيت ، سبعا متمكناْ ، ثم اتى المقام ، فصلى متمكناْ ، ثم وقف على الحلق واحده واحده ... فقال لهم : من أراد ان تثكله امه ، ويؤتم ولده ، او يرمل زوجه فيلقني وراء هذا الوادي .  قال علي رضي الله عنه : فما تبعه احد إلا قوم من المستضعفين ، علمهم وارشدهم ومضى لوجهه

وبإسلامه ظهر الإسلام في مكة اذ قال للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمون في دار الأرقم ( والذي بعثك بالحق لتخرجن ولنخرجن معك ).

وكان قدوم عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الى المدينه قبل مقدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليها ، وكان معه من لحق به من اهله وقومه، و ظل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في خدمة دينه وعقيدته بالأقوال والأفعال ، لا يخشى في الله لومة لائم ، وكان رضي الله عنه سنداْ وعيناْ لمن اراد الهجره من مسلمي مكة حتى خرج غيره من أصحابة الذين يريدون الهجرة.

وشهد الفاروق عمر مع رسول الله جميع المشاهد والغزوات، وجاهد بسيفه في سبيل الله؛ ليعلي كلمة الحق،وقد كانت له في هذه الغزوات مواقف رائع تدل علي مدي ايمانه ومنها 

فى غزوه بدر طلع مع جيش المسلمين و كان عمر لا يحارب أى شخص بل كان يتصيد و يتحين الفرسان و خاصه من أقاربه فقط لآجل أرضاء الله حتى يصدق الله و يعلمه انه لا غلا فى قلبه الآ للإسلام و رسول الله فكان ينظر أقاربه فيقاتلهم فى سبيل الله ... فوجد خاله فى جيش الكفار العاصي بن هشام فقتله ..

وقد قال عنه الرسول: "أن الله يجرى الحق على لسان عمر و قلبه"

قوة الحق 

و قد كان الفاروق  قويا شديد في الحق لا يخشى فيه لومة لائم ، فقد ‏استأذن ‏‏عمر بن الخطاب ‏‏على رسول الله ‏-‏صلى الله عليه وسلم- ‏‏وعنده ‏‏نسوة ‏من ‏قريش ،‏ ‏يكلمنه ويستكثرنه ، عالية أصواتهن على صوته ، فلما استأذن ‏‏عمر بن الخطاب ‏قمن فبادرن الحجاب ، فأذن له رسول الله -‏صلى الله عليه وسلم-،‏ ‏فدخل ‏‏عمر ‏‏ورسول الله ‏-‏صلى الله عليه وسلم- ‏‏يضحك ، فقال ‏‏عمر (‏ ‏أضحك الله سنك يا رسول الله ) 

فقال النبي ‏-صلى الله عليه وسلم-‏ ‏( عجبت من هؤلاء اللاتي كن عندي ، فلما سمعن صوتك ابتدرن الحجاب ) 

فقال ‏‏عمر (‏ ‏فأنت أحق أن يهبن يا رسول الله ) ثم قال عمر ‏( ‏يا عدوات أنفسهن أتهبنني ولا تهبن رسول الله ‏-‏صلى الله عليه وسلم-) ‏ 

فقلن ( نعم ، أنت أفظ وأغلظ من رسول الله -‏صلى الله عليه وسلم-) ‏ 

فقال رسول الله ‏-‏صلى الله عليه وسلم- ‏( إيه يا ‏ابن الخطاب ‏، ‏والذي نفسي بيده ما لقيك الشيطان سالكا ‏فجا ‏قط إلا سلك ‏‏فجا ‏غير‏فجك )

تميز "عمر بن الخطاب" بقدر كبير من الإيمان والتجريد والشفافية، وعرف بغيرته الشديدة على الإسلام وجرأته في الحق، كما اتصف بالعقل والحكمة وحسن الرأي،وقد جاء القرآن الكريم، موافقًا لرأيه في مواقف عديدة من أبرزها: قوله للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يا رسول الله، لو اتخذنا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى: فنزلت الآية ( واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى) [ البقرة: 125],وروي عن ابن عمر: "ما نزل بالناس أمر قط فقالوا فيه وقال فيه عمر بن الخطاب، إلا نزل القرآن على نحو ما قال عمر رضي الله عنه.

 يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم : رأيتني فى المنام وضعت فى كفه ووضعت الأمه فى كفه فرجعت بالأمه، ثم وضع أبو بكر فى كفه و الأمه فى كفه فرجح أبو بكر بالأمه، ثم وضع عمر فى كفه ووضعت الأمه فى كفه فرجح عمر بالكفه ،وكذا كان عمر رجل يزن أيمانه أيمان أمه كامله و ليست أى أمه انها امه حبيب الله و رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .

خلافة عمر 

رغب ابو بكر الصديق في شخصية قوية قادرة على تحمل المسئولية من بعده ،  واتجه رأيه نحو عمر بن الخطاب فاستشار في ذلك عدد من الصحابة مهاجرين وأنصارا فأثنوا عليه خيرا ومما قاله عثمان بن عفان : ( اللهم علمي به أن سريرته أفضل من علانيته ، وأنه ليس فينا مثله ) وبناء على تلك المشورة وحرصا على وحدة المسلمين ورعاية مصلحتهم، أوصى أبو بكر الصديق بخلافة عمر من بعده ، وأوضح سبب اختياره قائلا : (اللهم اني لم أرد بذلك الا صلاحهم ، وخفت عليهم الفتنة فعملت فيهم بما أنت أعلم ، واجتهدت لهم رأيا فوليت عليهم خيرهم وأقواهم عليهم ). ثم أخذ البيعة العامة له بالمسجد اذ خاطب المسلمين قائلا :أترضون بمن أستخلف عليكم ؟ فوالله ما آليت من جهد الرأي ، ولا وليت ذا قربى ، واني قد استخلفت عمر بن الخطاب فاسمعوا له وأطيعوا) وبايعوه  المسلمون سنة ( 13 هـ .)

وبويع عمر ابن الخطاب  أمير المؤمنين و خليفة للمسلمين في اليوم التالي لوفاة "أبي بكر الصديق" [22 من جمادى الآخرة 13 هـ: 23 :632م]. وبدأ الخليفة الجديد يواجه الصعاب والتحديات التي قابلته منذ اللحظة الأولى وبخاصة الموقف الحربي الدقيق لقوات المسلمين بالشام، ودارت معارك كبيرة انتهت بانتصار المسلمين وإلحاق هزيمة ساحقة بالفرس، فتفرقوا وتشتت جمعهم بعد هذا النصر العظيم الذي أطلق عليه "فتح الفتوح".

فتح مصر

اتسعت أركان الإمبراطورية الإسلامية في عهد الفاروق عمر، خاصة بعد القضاء نهائيًا على الإمبراطورية الفارسية في "القادسية" ونهاوند ـ فاستطاع فتح الشام وفلسطين، واتجهت جيوش المسلمين غربًا نحو أفريقيا، حيث تمكن "عمرو بن العاص" من فتح "مصر" في أربعة آلاف مقاتل، فدخل العريش دون قتال، ثم فتح الفرما بعد معركة سريعة مع حاميتها، الرومية، واتجه إلى بلبيس فهزم جيش الرومان بقيادة "أرطبون" ثم حاصر "حصن بابليون" حتى فتحه، واتجه بعد ذلك إلى "الإسكندرية" ففتحها، وفي نحو عامين أصبحت "مصر" كلها جزءًا من الإمبراطورية الإسلامية العظيمة.

عمر أمير المؤمنين

كان "عمر بن الخطاب" نموذجًا فريدًا للحاكم الذي يستشعر مسئوليته أمام الله وأمام الأمة، فقد كان مثالا نادرًا للزهد والورع، والتواضع والإحساس بثقل التبعة وخطورة مسئولية الحكم، حتى إنه كان يخرج ليلا يتفقد أحوال المسلمين، ويلتمس حاجات رعيته التي استودعه الله أمانتها،
ومن مواقفه انه خرج مع مولاه أسلم في ليلة مظلمة شديدة البرد يتفقد أحوال الناس، فلما كانا بمكان قرب المدينة، رأى عمر نارًا، فقال لمولاه: يا أسلم، ههنا ركب قد قصر بهم الليل، فذهبا تجاه النار، فإذا بجوارها امرأة امام إناء موضوع على النار، وصبيانها يتصايحون من شدة الجوع، فاقترب منهم، وسألهم: ما بالكم؟ فقالت المرأة: قصر بنا الليل والبرد، قال: فما بال هؤلاء الصبية يصطرخون؟! قالت: من الجوع، فقال: وأي شيء على النار؟ قالت: ماء اوهمهم بنه طعام حتى يناموا، فبكى عمر  ورجع إلى البيت فأحضر دقيقًا وسمنًا وحمله على ظهره. فقال أسلم: أنا أحمله عنك،فقال له: أنت تحمل وزري يوم القيامة؟ فحمله وانطلقا حتى أتيا المرأة، فألقى الحمل عن ظهره وأخرج من الدقيق، فوضعه في القدر، وألقى عليه السمن وجعل ينفخ تحت القدر والدخان يتخلل لحيته ، حتى نضج الطعام، فغرف و وضع الطعام أمام الصبيان، وقال: كلوا، فأكلوا حتى شبعوا، والمرأة تدعو له، فلم يزل عندهم حتى نام الصغار، ثم انصرف وهو يبكي.

و من ذلك ما روي أنه بينما كان يعس بالمدينة إذا بخيمة يصدر منها أنين امرأة، فلما اقترب رأى رجلا قاعدًا فاقترب منه وسلم عليه، وسأله عن خبره، فعلم أنه جاء من البادية، وأن امرأته جاءها المخاض وليس عندها أحد، فانطلق عمر إلى بيته فقال لامرأته "أم كلثوم بنت علي" ـ هل لك في أجر ساقه الله إليك؟ فقالت: وما هو؟ قال: امرأة غريبة تمخض وليس عندها أحد ـ قالت نعم إن شئت فانطلقت معه، وحملت إليها ما تحتاجه من سمن وحبوب وطعام، فدخلت على المرأة، وراح عمر يوقد النار ، والرجل ينظر إليه متعجبًا وهو لا يعرفه، فلما ولدت المرأة نادت أم كلثوم "عمر" يا أمير المؤمنين، بشر صاحبك بغلام، فلما سمع الرجل أخذ يتراجع وقد أخذته الهيبة والدهشة، فسكن عمر من روعه وحمل الطعام إلى زوجته لتطعم امرأة الرجل، ثم قام ووضع شيئًا من الطعام بين يدي الرجل وهو يقول له: كل ويحك فإنك قد سهرت الليل!

وكان "عمر" عفيفًا مترفعًا عن أموال المسلمين، حتى إنه جعل نفقته ونفقة عياله كل يوم درهمين، في الوقت الذي كان يأتيه الخراج لا يدري له عدا فيفرقه على المسلمين، ولا يبقي لنفسه منه شيئا.

وكان يقول: أنزلت مال الله مني منزلة مال اليتيم، فإن استغنيت عففت عنه، وإن افتقرت أكلت بالمعروف.

وخرج يومًا حتى أتى المنبر، وكان قد اشتكى ألمًا في بطنه فوصف له العسل، وكان في بيت المال آنية منه، فقال يستأذن الرعية: إن أذنتم لي فيها أخذتها، وإلا فإنها علي حرام، فأذنوا له فيها.

عدل عمر وورعه

كان عمر دائم الرقابة لله في نفسه وفي أعماله وفي رعيته، بل إنه ليشعر بوطأة المسئولية عليه حتى تجاه البهائم العجماء فيقول: "والله لو أن بغلة عثرت بشط الفرات لكنت مسئولا عنها أمام الله، لماذا لم أعبد لها الطريق".

وكان "عمر" إذا بعث عاملاً كتب ماله، حتى يحاسبه إذا ما استعفاه أو عزله عن ثروته وأمواله، وكان يدقق الاختيار لمن يتولون أمور الرعية، أو يتعرضون لحوائج المسلمين، ويعد نفسه شريكًا لهم في أفعالهم.

واستشعر عمر خطورة الحكم والمسئولية، فكان إذا أتاه الخصمان برك على ركبته وقال: اللهم أعني عليهم، فإن كل واحد منهما يريدني على ديني.

وقد بلغ من شدة عدل عمر وورعه أنه لما أقام "عمرو بن العاص" الحد على "عبد الرحمن بن عمر" في شرب الخمر، نهره وهدده بالعزل؛ لأنه لم يقم عليه الحد علانية أمام الناس، وأمره أن يرسل إليه ولده "عبد الرحمن" فلما دخل عليه وكان ضعيفًا منهكًا من الجلد، أمر "عمر" بإقامة الحد عليه مرة أخرى علانية، وتدخل بعض الصحابة ليقنعوه بأنه قد أقيم عليه الحد مرة فلا يقام عليه ثانية، ولكنه عنفهم، وضربه ثانية و"عبد الرحمن" يصيح: أنا مريض وأنت قاتلي، فلا يصغي إليه. وبعد أن ضربه حبسه فمرض فمات!!

إنجازات عمر الإدارية والحضارية

وقد اتسم عهد الفاروق "عمر" بالعديد من الإنجازات الإدارية والحضارية، لعل من أهمها أنه أول من اتخذ الهجرة مبدأ للتاريخ الإسلامي، كما أنه أول من دون الدواوين، وقد اقتبس هذا النظام من الفرس، وهو أول من اتخذ بيت المال، وأول من اهتم بإنشاء المدن الجديدة، وهو ما كان يطلق عليه "تمصير الأمصار"، وكانت أول توسعة لمسجد الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) في عهده، فأدخل فيه دار "العباس بن عبد المطلب"، وفرشه بالحجارة الصغيرة، كما أنه أول من قنن الجزية على أهل الذمة، فأعفى منها الشيوخ والنساء والأطفال، وجعلها ثمانية وأربعين درهمًا على الأغنياء، وأربعة وعشرين على متوسطي الحال، واثني عشر درهمًا على الفقراء.

وفي خلافة الفاروق عمر اتسعت الدولة الإسلامية في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وكثرت الفتوح الإسلامية للبلاد،
ففتح في عهده الشام والعراق وإيران وأذربيجان،وارمنيه،وبلاد الجبال وبلاد فارس وديار بكر ومصر وليبيا، وتسلم عمر مفاتيح المقدس،وكسر شوكه الروم ،وقضي نهائيا علي دوله الفرس ،وبذلك امتدت حدود الدوله الاسلاميه من بلاد فارس والصين شرقا الي مصر وافريقا غربا،ومن بحر قزوين شمالا الي السودان جنوبا،وكثر في عهده الأموال، وامتلأ بيت المال، فلم تشهد الدولة الإسلامية عهدًا أعظم من ذلك العهد وخلافة أفضل من تلك الخلافة..

استمرت خلافته عشر سنين تم فيها كثير من الانجازات المهمة000


استشهاده 

كان عمر -رضي الله عنه- يتمنى الشهادة في سبيل الله ويدعو ربه لينال شرفها ( اللهم أرزقني شهادة في سبيلك واجعل موتي في بلد رسولك) وفي ذات يوم وبينما كان يؤدي صلاة الفجر بالمسجد طعنه أبو لؤلؤة المجوسي ( غلاما للمغيرة بن شعبة ) عدة طعنات في ظهره أدت الى استشهاده ليلة الأربعاء لثلاث ليال بقين من ذي الحجة سنة ثلاث وعشرين من الهجرة  ولما علم قبل وفاته أن الذي طعنه ذلك المجوسي حمد الله تعالى أن لم يقتله رجل سجد لله تعالى سجدة ..وما كانت العرب لتقتلنى ... و قبل موتة دعا ابنه عبد الله ينطلق الى عائشة ام المؤمنين و يقرئها السلام .. وانهاه ان يسميه امير المؤمنين ، لان ليس اليوم للمؤمنين اميرا..ثم يستأذنها ان يدفن جوار صاحبية  الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأبي بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- في الحجرة النبوية الشريفة الموجودة الآن في المسجد النبوي في المدينة المنورة.

و فارق الدنيا اعدل العادلين و ارحم امام للمسلمين....رحم الله الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب.

----------


## ميمة اسلام

شكرا للموضوع الرائع اختي الكريمة مصراوية 
بجد معلومات قيمة ومفيد جدا جدا 
تم حفظه للاستفادة من المعلومات القيم بيه 
تقبلي تحياتي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## Masrawya

> شكرا للموضوع الرائع اختي الكريمة مصراوية 
> بجد معلومات قيمة ومفيد جدا جدا 
> تم حفظه للاستفادة من المعلومات القيم بيه 
> تقبلي تحياتي 
> وفي امان الله


شكرا جدا ميمة الاسلام 
و ان شاء الله باقى الموضوع يعجبك
و الحمد لله انى قدرت اضيف حاجه كويسة للقاعة الرائعة.
كل سنة وانتى طيبة و كل اسرتك بخير
تحياتى.

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
مرحب بك تاني مره اختنا الكريمه مصروايه ومرحب بالفاروق
شخصيه جميله وعظيمه 
شكرا لك ومنتظرين منك الباقي ربنا يكرمك
والف الف شكر لاختنا الكريمه الفاضله قلب مصر علي تثبت الموضوع الله يكرمها ان شاء الله

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم
> مرحب بك تاني مره اختنا الكريمه مصروايه ومرحب بالفاروق
> شخصيه جميله وعظيمه 
> شكرا لك ومنتظرين منك الباقي ربنا يكرمك
> والف الف شكر لاختنا الكريمه الفاضله قلب مصر علي تثبت الموضوع الله يكرمها ان شاء الله


عمادد ازيك
شكرا ليك مرة تانية
و اهلا بيك فى كل مره و شكرا على المتابعة
تحياتى.

----------


## نشــــوى

مصراوية .. طبعا انتى عارفة رايي فى الفكرة من الاول
بجد فكرة جميلة جداااااااااااا وموضوع قوى يا مصراوية
متابعه معاكى ان شاء الله .. مش تتاخري  ::

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم مصراوية
موضوع رائع جدا تسلم ايديكي عليه
متابع معاكى ان شاء الله
تحياتى

----------


## Masrawya

> مصراوية .. طبعا انتى عارفة رايي فى الفكرة من الاول
> بجد فكرة جميلة جداااااااااااا وموضوع قوى يا مصراوية
> متابعه معاكى ان شاء الله .. مش تتاخري


ارتحال يا جميل
ايوه انا عرفة رئيك و ميرسى جدا على التشجيع لانى كنت متردده جدا 
واعذرنى  فى التأخير بسبب ظروف عملى بس ان شاء الله مش اتاخر كتير
ميرسى يا قمر. :Girl (3):

----------


## Masrawya

> مصراوية .. طبعا انتى عارفة رايي فى الفكرة من الاول
> بجد فكرة جميلة جداااااااااااا وموضوع قوى يا مصراوية
> متابعه معاكى ان شاء الله .. مش تتاخري


ارتحال يا جميل
ايوه انا عرفة رئيك و ميرسى جدا على التشجيع لانى كنت متردده جدا 
واعذرنى  فى التأخير بسبب ظروف عملى بس ان شاء الله مش اتاخر كتير
ميرسى يا قمر. :Girl (3):

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم مصراوية
> موضوع رائع جدا تسلم ايديكي عليه
> متابع معاكى ان شاء الله
> تحياتى


حمااادو ازيك 
اولا مبروك على الاشراف وميرسى على التقيم يا فندم :Girl (25): 
و ميرسى لكلامك ده وان شاء يكون موضوع كويس يليق بمستوى القاعة
شكرا يا حمادو.

----------


## Masrawya

عثمان بن عفان
(‏47 ق‏.‏ هـ 35 هـ / 576 م ـ 656 م)

ذو النورين
هو عثمان بن أبي العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرّة بن كعب،يجتمع نسبه مع الرسول ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ من جهة أبيه،(‏ عفان بن أبي العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف)، فهو قرشي أموي يجتمع هو والنبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ في عبد مناف، وهو ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين‏.

وأمه أروى بنت كريز بن ربيعة بن حبيب بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف، وأم أروى البيضاء بنت عبد المطلب عمة الرسول ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم. ولد بالطائف بعد عام الفيل بست سنين على الصحيح ‏(‏سنة 576 م‏)‏‏.
فأولاده ستة عشر‏:‏ تسعة ذكور، وسبع إناث، وزوجاته تسع، ولم تذكر هنا أم كلثوم لأنها لم تعقب.

زواجه من ابنتى رسول الله 

كان رسول اللَّه قد زوَّجها من عتبة بن أبي لهب، وزوَّج أختها أم كلثوم عتيبة بن أبي لهب، فلما نزلت‏:‏ ( تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ)‏.‏ قال لهما أبو لهب وأمهما ـ أم جميل بنت حرب(حمالة الحطب) فارقا ابنتَي محمد، ففارقاهما قبل أن يدخلا بهما كرامة من اللَّه تعالى لهما، وهوانًا لابني أبي لهب، فتزوج عثمان بن عفان رقية بمكة، وهاجرت معه إلى الحبشة، وولدت له هناك ولدًا فسماه‏:‏ ‏"‏عبد اللَّه‏"‏، وكان عثمان يُكنى به ولما سار رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ إلى بدر كانت ابنته رقية مريضة، فتخلَّف عليها عثمان بأمر رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ، وكانت قد أصابتها الحصبة فماتت بها‏.‏

 ويقال لعثمان ـ رضي اللَّه عنه ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏ذو النورين‏)‏ لأنه تزوج رقية، وأم كلثوم، ابنتيَّ النبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ‏.‏ ولا يعرف أحد تزوج بنتيَّ نبي غيره، و يقال انه سمى بذلك لان النبى قال " فيه نور اهل السموات و مصباح اهل الارض "

صفاته.

من صفات عثمان التى كتبت على السنة معاصرية ، فنراهم مجتمعين على صفتين لم ينسهما احد منهم و هما : الجمال و الحياء.

كان عثمان جميلًا وكان لا بالقصير ولا بالطويل ـ، حسن الوجه، رقيق البشرة كبير اللحية، أسمر اللون، كثير الشعر  وكان يصفر لحيته ويشد أسنانه بالذهب ، كان خفيف الجسم لم يكن بضعيفة ولا قليله.

اما خلائقه فقد اجمع على انه كان عذب الروح ، حلو الشمائل محببا الى عارفيه وكان ـ رضي اللَّه عنه ـ أنسب قريش لقريش، وأعلم قريش بما كان فيها من خير وشر، وكان رجال قريش يأتونه ويألفونه من الأمور لعلمه، وتجاربه، وحسن مجالسته، وكان شديد الحياء، ومن كبار التجار الاثرياء فى قريش.

و كان الحياء من صفاتة الملازمة حتى زكاه الرسول قائلا: " اصدق أمتى حياء، عثمان". و و اقعة اخرا عن حياء عثمان ترويها لنا أم المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها فتخبرنا  أن أبا بكر استأذن يوما على النبى و هو مضطجعا و قد انحسر جلبابه عن احدى ساقيه، فأذن لابى بكر فدخل ،واجرى مع الرسول حديثا ثم انصرف,و بعد قليل جاء عمر فاستاذن له، و مكث مع الرسول بعض الوقت قم مضى، ثم جاء بعدها عثمان فاستاذن ، واذا الرسول يتهيأ لمقدمه، قيجلس بعد ان كان مضطحعا و يسبل جلبابه فوق ساقيه المكشوف وقضى معه بعض الوقت ثم انصرف‏.‏ قالت عائشة‏:‏ يا رسول اللَّه" لم أرك تهيأت لأبي بكر وعمر كما تهيأت  لعثمان‏!‏ قال رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏إن عثمان رجل حيي وإني خشيت إن أذنت له على تلك الحال لاستحيا ان يدخل ولرجع دون ان اقضى له حاجته )‏ 
وقال يا عائشة : (الا ‏ أستحي من رجل تستحى منه  الملائكة‏)‏ 

إسلامه

أسلم عثمان ـ رضي اللَّه عنه ـ في أول الإسلام قبل دخول رسول اللَّه دار الأرقم، وكانت سنِّه قد تجاوزت الثلاثين،و يروى ان سبب اسلامة ان ابا بكر شرح له قواعد الاسلام و هداية الدين الجديد فقال له: ‏:‏ ويحك يا عثمان واللَّه إنك لرجل حازم ما يخفى عليك الحق من الباطل، هذه الأوثان التي يعبدها قومك، أليست حجارة صماء لا تسمع، ولا تبصر، ولا تضر، ولا تنفع‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ بلى، واللَّه إنها كذلك،فدعاه الى لقاء النبى، و لقيه ، فقال له – عليه السلام-  (‏يا عثمان أجب اللَّه إلى جنته فإني رسول اللَّه إليك وإلى جميع خلقه‏)‏‏ قال عثمان ‏:‏ فواللَّه ما ملكت حين سمعت قوله أن أسلمت، وشهدت أن لا إله إلا اللَّه وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمد رسول عبده ورسوله، ثم لم ألبث أن تزوجت رقية‏.‏ وكان يقال‏:‏ أحسن زوجين رآهما إنسان،

وهاجر عثمان إلى أرض الحبشة فارًا بدينه مع زوجته رقية بنت رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ، فكان أول مهاجر إليها، ثم تابعه سائر المهاجرين إلى أرض الحبشة، ثم هاجر الهجرة الثانية إلى المدينة‏.‏ عن أنس قال‏:‏ "أول من هاجر إلى الحبشة عثمان"، وخرجت معه ابنة رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم و لما علم النبى قال ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏صحبهما اللَّه، إن كان عثمان لأول من هاجر إلى اللَّه عز وجل بعد لوط‏)‏
وكان عثمان ـ رضي اللَّه ـ عنه أحد العشرة الذين شهد لهم رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ بالجنة‏

وعن أبي موسى الأشعري: كنت مع رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ في حديقة بني فلان والباب علينا ‏ مغلق إذ استفتح رجل فقال النبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏يا عبد اللَّه بن قيس، قم فافتح له الباب وبشَّره بالجنة‏)‏ فقمت، ففتحت الباب فإذا أنا بأبي بكر الصدِّيق فأخبرته بما قال رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ، فحمد اللَّه ودخل وقعد، ثم أغلقت الباب فجعل النبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ ينكت بعود في الأرض فاستفتح آخر فقال‏:‏ يا عبد اللَّه بن قيس قم فافتح له الباب وبشَّره بالجنة، فقمت، ففتحت، فإذا أنا بعمر بن الخطاب فأخبرته بما قال النبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ، فحمد اللَّه ودخل، فسلم وقعد، وأغلقت الباب فجعل النبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ ينكت بذلك العود في الأرض إذ استفتح الثالث الباب فقال النبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏يا عبد اللَّه بن قيس، قم فافتح الباب له وبشره بالجنة ، فقمت، ففتحت الباب، فإذا أنا بعثمان بن عفان، فأخبرته بما قال النبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ، فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اللَّه المستعان وعليه التكلان‏)‏، 
وقال ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏أبو بكر في الجنة، وعمر في الجنة، وعثمان في الجنة،....)
وعن حسان بن عطية قال‏:‏ قال رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏غفر اللَّه لك يا عثمان ما قدَّمتَ، وما أخَّرتَ، وما أسررتَ، وما أعلنتَ، وما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة‏)

 تخلّفه عن بيعة الرضوان


في الحديبية دعا رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ عمر بن الخطاب ليبعثه إلى مكة فيبلغ عنه أشراف قريش ما جاء له فقال‏:‏ يا رسول اللَّه إني أخاف قريشًا على نفسي، وليس بمكة من بني عدي بن كعب أحد يمنعني وقد عرفت قريش عداوتي إياها وغلظتي عليها، ولكني أدلّك على رجل أعز بها مني، عثمان بن عفان، فدعا رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ عثمان بن عفان، فبعثه إلى أبي سفيان وأشراف قريش يخبرهم أنه لم يأت لحربهم وأنه إنما جاء زائرًا لهذا البيت ومعظَّمًا لحرمته‏.‏ 
فخرج عثمان إلى مكة فلقيه أبان بن سعيد بن العاص (هوأبان بن سعيد بن العاص الأموي، أبو الوليد، صحابي مشهور من ذوي الشرف، كان في عصر النبوة من شديدي الخصومة للإسلام والمسلمين، ثم أسلم سنة 7 هـ،)

وعظماء قريش فبلغهم عن رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ ما أرسله به، فقالوا لعثمان حين فرغ من رسالة رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ إليهم‏:‏ إن شئت أن تطوف بالبيت فطف، فقال‏:‏ ما كنت لأفعل حتى يطوف رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ، واحتبسته قريش عندها، فبلغ رسول اللَّه والمسلمين أن عثمان بن عفان قد قتل، وقيل‏:‏ إنه دخل مكة ومعه عشرة من الصحابة بإذن رسول اللَّه ليزوروا أهاليهم ولم يذكروا أسمائهم، وقيل‏:‏ إن قريشًا احتبست عثمان عندها ثلاثة أيام، وأشاع الناس أنهم قتلوه هو والعشرة الذين معه‏.‏ وعلى كل حال أبطأ عثمان ـ رضي اللَّه ـ عنه عن الرجوع فقلق عليه المسلمون، فلما بلغ ذلك الخبر رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏لا نبرح حتى نناجز القوم‏)

ولما لم يكن قتل عثمان ـ رضي اللَّه عنه ـ محققًا، بل كان بالإشاعة بايع النبي ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ عنه على تقدير حياته‏.‏ وفي ذلك إشارة منه إلى أن عثمان لم يُقتل، وإنما بايع القوم أخذًا بثأر عثمان جريًا على ظاهر الإشاعة تثبيتًا وتقوية لأولئك القوم، فوضع يده اليمنى على يده اليسرى وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏اللَّهم هذه عن عثمان في حاجتك وحاجة رسولك‏)‏‏.‏
اختصاصه بكتابة الوحي

عن فاطمة بنت عبد الرحمن عن أمها أنها سألت عائشة وأرسلها عمها فقال‏:‏ إن أحد بنيك يقرئك السلام ويسألك عن عثمان بن عفان فإن الناس قد شتموه فقالت‏:‏ لعن اللَّه من لعنه، فواللَّه لقد كان عند نبي اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ وأن رسول اللَّه ـ مسند فخذه إلى عثمان، وإني لأمسح العرق عن جبين رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ، وأن الوحي لينزل عليه وأنه ليقول‏:‏ اكتب يا عثيم، فواللَّه ما كان اللَّه لينزل عبدًا من نبيه تلك المنزلة إلا كان عليه كريمًا
وعن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه قال‏:‏ كان رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ إذا جلس جلس أبو بكر عن يمينه، وعمر عن يساره، وعثمان بين يديه، وكان كَاتبَ سر رسول اللَّه ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ.

جهاده بماله 

قام عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه بنفسه وماله في واجب النصرة ، كمااشترىبئر رومة بعشرين ألف وتصدق بها ، وجعل دلوه فيها لدلاء المسلمين ،كما ابتاع توسعة المسجد النبوي بخمسة وعشرين ألفا .
ان الصحابة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزاة ، فأصاب الناس جهد حتى بدت الكآبة في وجوه المسلمين ، والفرح في وجوه المنافقين ،فلما رأى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك قال :
" والله لا تغيب الشمس حتى يأتيكم الله برزق "فعلم عثمان أن الله ورسوله سيصدقان ، فاشترى أربع عشرة راحلة بما عليها من الطعام ، فوجه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منها بتسعٍ ، فلما رأى ذلك النبي قال : " ما هذا ؟ "قالوا : أهدي إليك من عثمان فعرف الفرح في وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه
وسلم والكآبة في وجوه المنافقين ، فرفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يديه حتى رؤي بياض إبطيه ، يدعو لعثمان دعاء ما سمِع دعا لأحد قبله ولا بعده : " اللهم اعط عثمان ، اللهم افعل بعثمان ".

جيش العسرة

يقال لغزوة تبوك غزوة العُسرة، مأخوذة من قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَةِ‏}فقال له ـ صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ـ‏:‏ ‏(‏هل أبقيت لأهلك شيئًا‏؟‏‏)‏ قال‏:‏ أبقيت لهم اللَّه ورسوله‏.‏ وجاء عمر ـ رضي اللَّه عنه ـ بنصف ماله فسأله‏:‏ ‏(‏هل أبقيت لهم شيئًا‏؟‏‏)‏قال‏:‏ نعم، نصف مالي‏.وجهَّز عثمان ـ رضي اللَّه عنه ـ ثلث الجيش جهزهم بتسعمائة وخمسين بعيرًا وبخمسين فرسًا‏.‏ قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ أنفق عثمان ـ رضي اللَّه عنه ـ في ذلك الجيش نفقة عظيمة لم ينفق أحد مثلها‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ جاء عثمان ـ رضي اللَّه عنه ـ بألف دينار في كمه حين جهز جيش العُسرة فنثرها في حجر رسول اللَّه فقبلها في حجر وهو يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏ما ضرَّ عثمان ما عمل بعد اليوم‏)‏‏.‏ وقال رسول اللَّه‏:‏ ‏(‏من جهز جيش العُسرة فله الجنة‏)

خلافة عثمان بن عفان
(23 - 35 هـ/ 643- 655م )

جعل عمر بن الخطاب -رضى الله عنه- الخلافة قبل وفاته شورى في ستة من كبار الصحابة، هم عثمان بن عفان، وعلى بن أبى طالب، وطلحة بن عبيد الله، والزبير بن العوام، وعبدالرحمن ابن عوف، وسعد بن أبى وقاص -رضى الله عنهم-، وجعل ابنه عبدالله بن عمر معهم مشيرًا ولا يحق لهم اختياره، وقد وقع الاختيار على عثمان بن عفان سنة 24هـ لتولى خلافة المسلمين.
وقد بدأ عثمان عهده بأن كتب إلى الولاة وعمال الخراج ينصحهم بالسير فى طريق العدل والإنصاف والمساواة بين الناس، وزاد فى أعطيات جيشه.

واستمرت خلافته نحو اثني عشر عاما تم خلالها الكثير من الأعمال: نَسْخ القرآن الكريم وتوزيعه على الأمصار, توسيع المسجد الحرام, وقد انبسطت الأموال في زمنه حتى بيعت جارية بوزنها 

عمل عثمان على توطيد نفوذ المسلمين فى كثير من البلاد التى تم فتحها من قبل، كما نجح ولاته فى ضم مناطق جديدة إلى حوزة الدولة الإسلامية، جرى غزو "أذربيجان" و"أرمينية" للمرة الثانية على يد الوليد بن عقبة بعد أن امتنع أهلها عن دفع ما كانوا قد صالحوا المسلمين عليه، وفى نفس العام وصل معاوية بن أبى سفيان إلى الشام لصد الروم التى تحركت لغزو الشام واستعادتها من المسلمين، فأرسل جيشًا من أهل الكوفة بقيادة سلمان بن ربيعة الباهلى فى ثمانية آلاف رجل،  فشنوا الغارات على الروم، وأوقعوا بهم، وتوالت الفتوحات الإسلامية، فعاود معاوية بن أبى سفيان غزو الروم، وتوغل فى أرضهم حتى وصل "عمورية"، وقد نجح فى ذلك ففتح قنسرين وغيرها.

وفى الشرق بلغ "عثمان بن عبدالله" أرض كابل (أفغانستان الحالية).وفتح إفريقية (تونس حاليّا) .
وانتصر جيش المسلمين على الجيش البيزنطى وسميت هذه الواقعة بغزوة "العبادلة"، وفيها قتل القائد البيزنطى جُرْجير على يد عبدالله بن الزبير، واستولى المسلمون على أرض تونس سنة 27هـ.

وفى سنة 28هـ عمل معاوية على وضع النواة الأولى للأسطول الإسلامى لغزو قبرص حيث كانت تعد محطة تموين للأسطول البيزنطى فى البحر المتوسط وهو الذى اعتاد مهاجمة الشواطئ الإسلامية، وتم لمعاوية فتحها  فانهزم الأسطول الرومى، وفر قائده بما بقى من مراكبه فى موقعة "ذات الصوارى" سنة 31هـ.

وهكذا فقد كانت الفتوحات الإسلامية أيام عثمان بن عفان كبيرة وواسعة إذ أضافت بلادًا جديدة فى إفريقية وقبرص وأرمينيا، وأجبرت من نقض العهد إلى الصلح من جديد فى فارس وخراسان وباب الأبواب.

وضمت فتوحات جديدة فى بلاد السند وكابل وفرغانة، ورغم هذا فقد حدثت فتنة فى أواخر عهد عثمان، فقد اتهمه فيها البعض بأنه يقرب إليه بنى أمية ويستشيرهم فى أموره، ويسند إليهم المناصب الهامة فى الدولة، وظهرت بعض الشخصيات التي صارت تبث روح السخط والتمرد فى نفوس أهل البلاد، ومن ذلك ما قام به عبدا لله بن سبأ (المعروف بابن السوداء) وكان يهوديّا يُظهر الإسلام، حيث تنَّقل بين الأقاليم الإسلامية محاولا إثارة الناس ضد الخليفة، ولم يمضِ على ذلك وقت طويل حتى أقبل إلى المدينة فى شوال سنة 35هـ وفد من العرب المقيمين فى مصر والكوفة والبصرة ومعهم بعض المطالب منها عزل الولاة الذين أساءوا للمسلمين، ومازالوا بالخليفة حتى قبل بعض مطالبهم، وسافروا من المدينة، 

ثم مالبثوا أن عادوا إليها وفى يدهم كتاب بختم عثمان، قالوا إنهم وجدوه مع رسول عثمان إلى ولاته يأمر فيه بحبسهم وتعذيبهم، فحلف عثمان أنه لم يكتب ذلك، ثم زعم الثائرون أن الكتاب بخط مروان بن الحكم فطلبوا إلى الخليفة أن يخرجه لهم فلم يقبل لكذب هذا الزعم ولخشية أن يقتلوه ظلمًا، فاشتدت الفتنة وحرَّض المحرضون بقيادة ابن السوداء، وضرب الثائرون حصارًا حول دار عثمان بن عفان، ولما علموا أن ولاة الخليفة فى الأقاليم الإسلامية أعدوا الجند لإرسالهم إليه شددوا الحصار على عثمان، وأساءوا معاملته، وبعد أن استمروا فى محاصرته أربعين يومًا، هجم عليه بعضهم وقتلوه، فقتل مظلومًا -رضى الله عنه- فى اليوم الثامن عشر من شهر ذى الحجة سنة35هـ الموافق السابع عشر من يونيه سنة 656م، وفُتِحَ بذلك باب عظيم من الفتنة والابتلاء على المسلمين.

 ‏(‏رحمك اللَّه يا عثمان ما أصبت من الدنيا، ولا أصابت منك‏)‏‏

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب اختي مصراويه
جميل موضوعك وجميل مخلص السهل الجميل عن ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين‏ عثمان ابن عفان
ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ان شاء الله
جيد جدا كملي ربنا يكرمك
في انتظار المزيد

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب اختي مصراويه
> جميل موضوعك وجميل مخلص السهل الجميل عن ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين‏ عثمان ابن عفان
> ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ان شاء الله
> جيد جدا كملي ربنا يكرمك
> في انتظار المزيد


و عليكم السلام ..
اهلا يا عماد 
ميرسى جدا على كلامك الجميل ده
و على تشجيعك و متابعتك للموضوع
و ان شاء الله ميكنش التلخيص مستثنى حاجه مهمه من حياة الصحابة.
شكرا ليك كمان مره.
تحياتى.

----------


## atghyan

موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنة خيرا وكتبة فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Masrawya

> موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنة خيرا وكتبة فى ميزان حسناتك


شكرا جدا ليك Atghyan 
على كلامك الجميل ده
تحياتى لك.

----------


## ميمو المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع جميل أوى يا مصراويه
بحييكى على إختيارك .
حتابعه ولى عوده إن شاء رب العالمين

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="12 80"]السلام عليكم
اهلا بيكى مصراويه 
موضوعك رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــع جدا جدا جعله الله فى ميزان اعمالك الصالحه بجد موسوعه جميله عن الخلفاء الراشدين جمعنا الله بنبينا الحبيب وصحابته فى جنه الفردوس الاعلى 
مع تحياتى 
والى لقاء
[/frame]

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم ..
ازيك يا مصراوية ..
كل سنة وانتي طيبة ..
مازلت متابعه معاكي فى موضوعك اللى سبق وابديت اعجابي بيه
فى انتظار موضوعك عن سيدنا علي ..
عيد سعيد عليكي ان شاء الله    :f:   :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> موضوع جميل أوى يا مصراويه
> بحييكى على إختيارك .
> حتابعه ولى عوده إن شاء رب العالمين


و عليكم السلام 
شكرا جدا يا ميمو على حضورك
والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك
لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## Masrawya

> [frame="12 80"]السلام عليكم
> اهلا بيكى مصراويه 
> موضوعك رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــع جدا جدا جعله الله فى ميزان اعمالك الصالحه بجد موسوعه جميله عن الخلفاء الراشدين جمعنا الله بنبينا الحبيب وصحابته فى جنه الفردوس الاعلى 
> مع تحياتى 
> والى لقاء
> [/frame]


و عليكم السلام..
الغالية ام البنات
بعتذر بشدة ليكى على تأخيرى فى الرد و فى اكتمال الموضوع
وان شاء الله اقدر اخلصة  فى اقرب فرصة
و تكون موسوعة شاملة للخلفاء الراشدين 

ام البنات ربنا يخليكى على دعوة الجميلة
و سعدت جدا بمرور حضرتك الرائع
دمت بكل خير :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم ..
> ازيك يا مصراوية ..
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة ..
> مازلت متابعه معاكي فى موضوعك اللى سبق وابديت اعجابي بيه
> فى انتظار موضوعك عن سيدنا علي ..
> عيد سعيد عليكي ان شاء الله


و عليكم السلام
الحمد لله يا ارتحال يارب انتى تكونىبخير
ميرسى جدا على متابعتك و بعتذر على التأخير 
و ان شاء الله يكون موضوع على ابن ابى طالب وافى لاهم التفاصيل فى حياته رضى الله عنه
لك خالص تحياتى
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## Masrawya

في رحاب علي كرم الله وجهه

رابع الخلفاء الراشدين


" وورث فرع المجد من آل هاشم...و جاء كريما من أكرام أماثل"
هو أبو الحسن على ابن أبى طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم ابن عم الرسول "على" ابن زعيم من زعماء قريش " أبى طالب ابن عبد المطلب" كانت قريش تهابه و تحبه لا لمكانته فى قريش فقط و إنما أيضا لما كان يحمله من نفس كريمه و شخصية وقياده عادله"

لقد وقع على كاهل أبى طالب دون أعمام النبي عبئ مناصرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم  و مقاومة أهل قريش أمام مناوراتهم و مؤامرتهم لمناصرة الدين الجديد ، و ذلك لأنه كان أوسع رجال قريش أفقا و أذكاهم قلبا و أوفرهم جسارة و عزما.

وقد أمن "أبى طالب" بالرسول و دعوته و وقف لقريش بجانبه، و كان لا يصمد لمحمد ابن أخيه و لكنه وقف بجانب محمد الداعي إلى الحق ، محمدا الصادق الأمين، فقد وقف إلى جانب رسول الله و الدين الناشئ المواقف التي تحملها عليه رجولته و عظمت نفسه.

و ولد "عليا" و سط هذه الأجواء و سمع والده" أبى طالب" و هو يوصى قريش عند موته و يقول" يا معشر قريش...أنى أوصيكم بمحمدا خيرا، فانه الأمين في قريش ، و الصادق في العرب ، و هو الجامع لكل ما أوصيكم به...والله، لا يسلك احد سبيله الا رشد ، ولا يهدى بهدية الا سعد. و لو كان فى العمر بقيه، لكففت عنه الهزاهز ، و لدفعت عنه الدواهي."

و مات" أبى طالب" و اشتد أذى قريش للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و نعى الرسول موت و عمه و قال " ما نالت منى قريش شيئا اكره ، حتى مات أبو طالب" و هز رأسه و قال: " يا عم...ما أسرع ما وجدت فقدك".

و كان "على" ابن هذا الرجل العظيم و حفيد رجل عظيم أخر هو "عبد المطلب" جد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم.
فقد كان "عبد المطلب" يبلغ فى قريش و فى العرب منزله لم يبلها احد. و قد كان الناس يدعوه " بشبيه الحمد " من كثرة محامده ، فقد كان غزير الحكمة عميق الإيمان.

و بشر "عبد المطلب" بمولد حفيده " محمد ابن عبد الله" و حمله و ذهب به الى الكعبة حيث صلى صلاة الشكر، و وصى عليه ابى طالب و قال له:" يا ابا طالب...سيكون لابنى هذا شأن فأحفظه ، و لا تدع مكروها يصل إليه".

و حفظ ابو طالب العهد و رعى ابن اخية رعاية تليق برجولته و بعظمة شخصيته ،و حينما خلت الديار من الجد و العم،  كان على الابن يحمل ميراث نبالة الاخلاق و مضاء العزم و العقيده. و عاش "عليا" مع ابن عمه فى دار "محمد ابن عبد الله" رسول رب العاملن ، داخل الدار الذي رسم الوحى فيه نشأة الدين الجديد.


أسلامه.
كان "علي"ا يعيش مع"محمدا" منذ كان عابدا يبحث عن الحق، يتعبد فى غار حراء و بعد ان اوحى الى الرسول بتبليغ رسالة رب العاملين.

و في أيام الرسالة الأولى رأى "على" النبي يصلى مع زوجته "خديجة "رضي الله عنها

و سأله على : ماذا اراك صانع...؟
اجابه الرسول: انى اصلى لرب العالمين.
وسأله على: و من يكون رب العالمين..؟
فقال النبى:" انه اله واحد...لا شريك له...له الخلق ..بيده الامر..يحيى و يميت..وهو على كل ذشئ قدير...."

فاسلم الغلام و هو ابن عشرة سنوات و كان أول من دخل الإسلام من الصبية.و منذ أسلامه و لم يفارق النبي، و يصلى معه و يصغى اليه و يراه و هو يتهيأ لتلقى الوحي ، و كم من آية كان هو أول من يسمعها....و عاشر كل الذين كتب لهم حظ السبق إلى الإسلام من اولئل الصحابة.

و صارت دار الأرقم مكان لقائهم يتلو عليهم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم ما تنزل به الوحي من عند رب العالمين و لم يغيب "عليا" عن دار الأرقم و لم يفته من مشاهدة مشهد واحد منذ نشأة الدين الجديد.فقد عاش مع النبي و هو في السادسة من عمره و تربى على يديه حتى كان اسبق السابقين للإسلام .وصارت حياة "الأمام كرم الله و جهه" منذ كان طفلا تطبيقا كاملا لمنهج الرسول و تعاليم القرآن.

و قد ادخر قلب الفتى و مسامعه ما لم يتلقى احد مثله من آيات الله و أحكام الدين الجديد.
ومضى بواكير حياته في نور هذه الآيات المنزلة على رسول الله و ذلك حتى سار جدير بقوله للناس :" سلونى ، سلونى، و سلونى عن كتاب الله ما شئتم ...فوالله ما من أيه من آياته إلا وأنا اعلم أنزلت فى ليل او فى نهار."

هجرته
و يوصف على "بربيب النبي" فقد كان يتلقى من فم النبي كلمات القران و آياته.

و قد اختاره الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم يوم المؤاخاة أخا له، فعندما تمت هجرة النبي و المسلمين  إلى المدينة، آخى الرسول بين المهاجرين و الأنصار ، و من بين الصديق" أبو بكر" و الفاروق "عمر بن الخطاب" ، اجلس الرسول "عليا "بجواره و ربت على كتفه و ضمه اليه و هو يقول " هذا آخى".

و هكذا حمل "الأمام على كرم الله" وجهة الإسلام في  أعماقه و مضى يستصغر شأن الدنيا بكل ما فيها.
و كلما تراءت له مباهجها صدها بعبارته المأثورة: " يا دنيا ، إليك عنى...يا دنيا ، غٌري غيري.."

و كان "عليا" فى أسلامة نموذج عظيم مكتمل الشكل و الجوهر. فقد كان زاهدا عابدا و ناسكا ، و كان يحدث المسلمين على الإسلام الذي امن به و يحثهم  على زهد الدنيا فيقول :" تعلموا العلم تعرفوا به ....واعملوا به، تكونوا من أهله...الا وان الدنيا قد ارتحلت مدبرة.وان الآخرة قد أتت مقبله....و لكل واحد منها بنون. فكونوا من أبناء الاخره ، و لا تكونوا من أبناء الدنيا."

وكان دين الله الذي حمل أمانته و قراة كتابه هو شغله الشاغل ، و من اجل ذلك كان يدع الدنيا وراء ظهره و يقضى ليله و نهاره فى عبادة تضنى الجسد.

فيأبى و هو خليفة للمسلمين ان ينزل قصر الأمارة بالكوفة و كان يلبس الثوب الخشن ، حتى سأله أصحابه أن يعطى نفسه و منصبه حقهما فيقول:" هذا الثوب يصرف عنى الزهو ، و يساعدني على الخشوع في صلاتي ، و هو قدوه صالحه للناس ، كي لا يسرفوا  و يتبذخوا..."

وكان" الأمام كرم الله وجهه" لا يركن إلى الدنيا لحظه نهار، فكان أهل الدنيا في مختلف العصور و الدهور عنده ما ألا سائرون فوق جسر ...وكانت الاخره عنده هي الدار و هي الأبد.

و كان زهد "ابن أبى طالب" و بعده عن الدنيا ليست زهد الهاربين من مسئوليات الحياة و أنما هو زهد يشكله أسلامه و مسئوليته أمام الله.

و هكذا كان" الإمام "عاش كما وصفه النبي " مخشوشن فى سبيل الله" نأى الترف عن نفسه بكل عزمه و كان ذلك فهمه للإسلام وان الترف مشغلة الفارغين وان مسئولية حملة راية الإسلام اكبر و أصعب من ان تشغله عنها الدنيا و ترفها.

و يقوم أسلام "عليا" على تقوى الله و كان يعامل الناس بإخلاصه لله و للرسول و ليس بحسبه و نسبه لبيت النبي و كان بذلك لا يتغير طفلا و شابا و جنديا و قائدا و خليفة للمسلمين.

وكانت  خطبته و هو أمير للمؤمنين في أول يوم له بالكوفة دعوة خالصة لتقوى الله و حسن عبادته و طاعته فيقول...
" أوصيكم عباد الله بتقوى الله، فان تقوى الله خير ما تواصى به عباده، واقرب الأعمال لرضوانه، وأفضلها في عواقب الأمور عنده....واعملوا من غير رياء ولا سمعه، فان من عمل لغير الله وكله الله الى ما ما عمل...فلا تغركم الدنيا، فأنها غراره لأهلها، و المغرور من اعتز بها .....وان الاخره لهى دار القرار"


الرجل المقاتل.
كان" الإمام على كرم الله وجهه" يحمل صفة المقاتل في أعماقه، و قد بلغت هذه الطبيعة من العدالة و المروءة المدى الذي وصفه القران و مبدءا الإسلام.

و تتصور بطولتة ليلة هجرة النبى صلى الله علية و سلم و عندما اخذ "على" مكان النبى فى فراشه ليشغل انظار المحاصرين لبيت الرسول من المشركينو يخدعهم بعض الوقت عن مخرج الرسول علية السلام ، حتى يكون و صاحبة ابو بكر قد جاوزا منطقة الخطر و بعدو مسافة تشتت من خلفوهم من المشركين لمطاردهم. 

و صفة المقاتل عند " الأمام"لا تمثل عنده عدوانا ولا تنطلق لإغراض دنيا و أطماع النفس، فتجاوزت طبيعة المقاتل عند "الإمام" أسمى معاني الرجولة ،والتزام بمناهج الرسول الذي به و الدين الذي حمل رايته

و نرى الرجل و البطل المسلم يشكلون فى" الإمام على كرم الله وجهه"، اصدق لقاء و أروع المعاني ففي غزوة احد يخرج لمبارزة احد المشركين و هو "سعد بن أبى طلحه"، و ينادى "عليا" ليبارزه.. ويخرج على و يلتقيان فى مبارزة ضارية و يتمكن "على" من "سعد" و يطرحه أرضا و يتهيأ ليضربه ضربته القاضية فتنكشف عورته ، فيغمض "عليا" عينيه و يثنى عليه سيفه و يعود الى مكانه فلا الصف...و يسأله المسلمون: لماذا لم تجهر عليه..؟
فيقول: " لقد استقبلني بعورته، فعطفتنى عنه الرحم"

و كان شرف المقاتل عند الإمام صفه العظماء و الأبطال الحقيقيين و كان إيمانه الحق بان القتال الشريف العادل هو سيبل الرجال.

خلافته سنه35  هــ
لعبت الفتنة بمصائر الدولة الإسلامية ، فتنة تنادى لها أصحابها من مختلف أقطار الإسلام و بلغت الفتنة غاية احتدامها و ظلامها بمقتل الخليفة "عثمان ابن عفان " رضى الله عنه.و روعت مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بمقتل الخليفة فى واحدة من المأسى الكبرى فى التاريخ نتيجة فتنة عمياء شهدتها المدينة المنورة ، دبر لها و أعدت لتفرقة الأمة.


و لم يكن بين أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و  سلم من الأحياء فى ذلك الوقت من يفوق " الأمام" في كفايته الهائلة التي تجعله جدير بمكانة الخلافة، و لم تكن الخلافة حين عرضت على "الأمام" و عندما قبلها تشكل اى مغنم من مغانم الحياة بل كانت تشكل عبئا كبيرا.

و حمل أمير المؤمنين "على ابن ابى طالب" كرم الله وجهه تبعة الحكم و مسئولية الخلافة و قصده الثوار بعد اقتراف جريمتهم بعد قتل الخليفة السابق، و بدأت متاعب " الأمام"  و كان علية ان يقتص من قتلة "عثمان" و يعيد الخلافة هيبتها و كان ذلك مطلب عاما ، و كانت الخطوة الأولى إلتى أقدم عليها امير المؤمنين "على" هى عزل كل الولاة الكبار الذين كانوا على عهد "عثمان" حتى تهدءا الفتنة و تستقر الأمور ، وكان هؤلاء الولاة قد اتخذهم أهل الفتنة و الثورة ذريعة للطعن على "عثمان" و الخروج علية....فعزل" الأمام" كرم الله وجهه "عبد الله بن سعد" عن ولاية مصر ، و "عبد الله بن عامر" عن ولاية البصرة و " أبا موسى الاشعرى"عن ولاية الكوفة و " معاوية بن ابا سفيان" عن ولاية الشام.

و هذا القرار قد راجعه فيه ابن عمه "عبد الله بن العباس" لان الأوضاع العامة لا تزال مضطربة و النفوس مشتعلة و الفتنة قائمة تحتاج الى وقت لتهدا.

ولكن "الامام "على أصر على تنفيذ القرار محتجا بأن الثائرين إنما ثاروا غضبا من ولاة عثمان، و لن تهدءا ثورتهم ما لم يعزلوا ، و كان اثر ذلك ان الولاة الجدد تسلموا مهامهم كخلفاء لولاة "عثمان" ، في الوقت الذي رفض "معاوية بن ابى سفيان" أن ينفذ القرار و منع دخول الوالي الجديد إلى الشام.

دارت رسائل و مخاطبات بين" أمير المؤمنين" و "معاوية" حول هذا الشأن، الأول يطلب من الأخر أن يبايعه بالخلافة و ان يذعن لأوامره باعتباره الخليفة الشرعي المبايع من كبار الصحابة.
و يفاجئ الخليفة "على كرم الله وجهه" برسالة من" معاوية" تتضمن عبارة واحدة " من معاوية الى على" و هو ما يعنى ان "معاوية" لم يقر بخلافة "على ابن ابى طالب" إذ لم يصفه "بأمير المؤمنين" ، و أدرك" أمير المؤمنين" إن حمل "معاوية" على البيعة لن يكون إلا بالقوة فاستعد لذلك،

و سارت الإحداث على النحو الذي ساعد "معاوية" و زاد الأمور تعقيدا أمام "الخليفة" و في الوقت الذي اخذ فيه "الإمام على ابن ابى طالب" يجهز للخروج إلى الشام ، جاءته الإنباء بأن ،" السيدة عائشة رضى الل"ه عنها كانت قد خرجت معتمرة قبل مقتل "عثمان" و قد جزعت لمقتله اشد الجزع و كذلك "الزبير" و " طالحة" أصحاب النبي  صلى الله علية و سلم.

و بعد علمهم بمقتل الخليفة السابق سارت السيدة " عائشة" رضى الله عنها  على رأس حشد كبير من المسلمين إلى البصرة ، ليحرضوا المسلمين بالعراق على الثأر من قتلة عثمان و  أخذت تردد" قتل الله عثمان مظلوما ، لاطلبن بدمه" و التحقت بطلحة و الزبير و بعض بني أمية من قوم عثمان و اتفقوا جميعا على تجهيز جيش للأخذ بالقصاص من قتلة "عثمان" و اتجهوا الى البصرة,


وصلت هذه الإنباء إلى" الأمام على ابن أبى طالب" فاضطر إلى تغير خطته بالذهاب الى البصرة لا الى الشام قبل ان يصل جيش عائشة و من معها الى البصرة ، لكنها كانت اسبق منه في الوصول إليها ، غير ان والى البصرة أصر على منعهم من دخول البصرة و دارت معركة ينهم..

وصل الأمام على الى البصرة و علم بما حدث من سفك الدماء فأرسل  رسولا الى معسكر" السيدة عائشة" لبحث الأمر ، و كانت النيات حسنة تبغي الإصلاح ، فاتفقوا على الصلح و تجديد  البيعة "للأمام على ابن ابى طالب" و توقفت المعركة بعد ان ذهب عن الجيش "طلحة" و الزبير" و دعا "الخليفة" "محمد ابن ابى بكر" ليصحب اخته "السيدة عائشة" رضى الله عنها و يعودوا إلى مكة.

غير إن أنصار الفتنة ساءهم هذا الاتجاه ، و أدركوا ان الصلح بين الفريقين لا يتفق مع  أهدافهم، و عاودو  القتال و كان هذا مقدمة لحرب " الجمل" التي راح ضحيتها اثنان من خيرة أصحاب النبى صلى الله علية وسلم و هما "طلحة" و" الزبير" رضي الله عنهما.

و عاد " الأمام" بعد ذلك إلى الكوفة ليستعد لإخضاع" معاوية بن ابى سفيان" و اشتعلت الحرب بين الفريقين و ظلت 10 أيام متصلة قتل خلالها الآلاف من المسلمين و و وقعت خسائر ضخمة فى جانب جيش "معاوية" ، و أصبحت هزيمتهم قريبة ، و عند ذلك رأى معاوية ان يضع حد لهذا الأمر ، فطلب من "عمرو بن العاص" الرأي و المشورة حتى يمكن الإبقاء على البقية من أبطال جيشه فأشار عليه "عمرو" بالتحكيم.

رفع المصحف..
و اصدر "معاوية" إلى رجالة برفع كل منهما مصحفا على رمحه و أشار الى الاحتكام إلية، و ارتفعت صيحة فى جيشة تقول "كتاب الله بيننا و بينكم، " و رفع جيش "معاوية" نحو 500 مصحف و توقفت الحرب رغم علم الامام انها حيله من جيش "عمرو ابن العاص" و لكنه ارتضى الطرفان ان يعودا الى تحكيم القران بينهما و أناب كل واحد منهما شخص ينيب عنه


بعد رفع المصاحف كان الصلح المعروض فرصة لإنهاء الحرب و أعلن "معاوية" إن ممثلة في التحكيم هو " عمرو بن العاص" و اعلن الخليفة بان ممثلة فى الصلح هو " ابو موسى الاشعرى"

و اتفق "عمرو بن العاص" و" الاشعرى" بعد حوار بينهما على ان يخلعا معا كل من "معاوية" و "الأمام" و يعود ذلك الأمر شورى بين المسلمين يختارون من أمامهم و من خليفتهم.

و دعا "عمرو" أبى موسى الاشعرى" ليبدءا بالحديث ، و بداء" ابو موسى" و خلع "عليا"و "معاوية" ثم تلاه "عمرو بن العاص" قائلا" ان ابا موسى خلع صاحبة كما رايتم، و انى اخلعه كما  خلعه، و اثبت معاوية، فهو امير المؤمنين و المطالب بدم عثمان بن عفان ، فبايعوه"

و ثار ابا موسى لهذه الخدعة و انتهى التحكيم بهذه المهزلة و عاد القتال بينهم من جديد.

رفض "الأمام  على ابن ابى طالب" هذه النتيجة لان الخلاف لم يكن قائما على منصب الخلافة، و إنما على أقامة الحد على قتلة "عثمان" و على بيعة "معاوية" له كخليفة للمسلمين و تطورت الأحداث بعد ذلك ، و انقسم جيش "على" على نفسه و ظهرت فرقة الخوارج الذين انشقوا علية و اضطر لمحاربتهم مما اضعف جبهته و استنفد كثير من جهده و شاءت الأقدار ان تكون نهايته على يد أحدا منهم و توفى 17 رمضان سنة 40 هــ

رحـــــــيل الامــــــــام
كانت قضية "الأمام على كرم الله وجهه" هي أن يرد الإسلام الى حقيقته . وان يرد المسلمين و حدتهم و للدولة الإسلامية تماسكها.

فأن اهل الكوفة الذين دعاهم الى السير معه صوب الشام للقاء "معاوية" قد تقاعسوا و راحوا يتسللون الواحد بعد الاخر من معسكراتهم، حتى تلفت "الأمام" ذات يوم فلم يجد حوله سوى ألف لا يزيدون"

قتل "على كرم الله وجهه" و استشهد البطل و الأمام و هو يقترب من باب مسجد الكوفة بعد أن عبر شوارعها يوقظ أهلها لصلاة الفجر و ينادى فيهم " الصلاة، ايها الناس ، الصلاة، يرحمكم الله"

اقترب منه فى الظلام احد الخوارج أسمة ( عبد الرحمن بن ملجم) ، كان قد تأمر مع اثنين آخرين ليتخلصوا من الأمام بالعراق و معاوية بالشام و عمرو بن العاص بمصر.

كان الأمام بلا حرس و لم تكن الجريمة تتطلب اى قوة او بطولة ، ما كانت تتطلب سوى ضميرا ميتا و تفكيرا ضالا و قلبا أعمى، فلما تصورت هذه جميع فى صورة أدمى و تسلحت بسيف مسموم تم كل شئ فى لحظات.

لقي ا"لأمام" مصابا بضربة سيف مسموم ، و تتصور عظمة الأمام فى أخر مشهد فى اصدق ما تكون اذ هو فى لحظات موتة يأمر من حامليه ان يذهبوا الى المسجد ليدركوا صلاة الفجر قبل ان تؤذن بالفوات ، و يعودون الية و يعود بعض الرجال ممسكين بالقاتل "عبد الرحمن بن ملجم" ، يفتح "الإمام" عينية و يرى القاتل و يهز رأسه فى أسى و يقول " اهو انت..؟ لطالما أحسنت إليك!!"

و يلقى"الأمام" نظره على أصحابة و أهله و بنيه و يرى الانتقام في أعينهم ، و ينادى فيهم و يقول" أحسنوا نزلة، وأكرموا مثواه، فأن اعش ، فأنا اولى بدمة قصاصا او عفوا. و ان أمت، فالحقوا بى...أخاصمه عند رب العالمين...ولا تقتلوه بى سواه...ان الله لا يحب المعتدين"

و في لحظات نهايته زاره وفد من أصحابة و سألوه ان يستخلف عليهم ابنه "الحسن" من بعده فأبى ذلك قائلا: " لا أمركم ، و لا أنهاكم...أنتم بأمركم أبصر"

ثم دعي بنية و على رأسهم "الحسن" و راح يملى عليه و صيته...
" ...أوصيكم بتقوى الله ربكم ، ولا تموتن الا وانتم مسلمون. واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا....الله ، الله فى القران ، لا يسبقنكم الى العمل سابق. الله، الله فى الفقراء و المساكين أشركوهم فى معاشكم. لا تخافن فى الله لومة لائم ، يكفيكم من ارادكم وبغى عليكم. لا تدعوا الأمر بالمعروف ، و النهى عن المنكر ، و قولوا للناس حسنا كما امركم الله تعالى. عليكم بالتواصل و إياكم و التدابر ، و تعاونوا على البر و التقوى ، ولا تعاونوا على الإثم و العدوان..."

و قع الاعتداء على" الأمام" فجر الجمعة الثامن عشر من رمضان عام أربعين من الهجرة، و فاضت روحة غروب السبت التاسع عشر من رمضان.

و رحل "ابن أبى طالب" عن الدنيا، و كان ولائه للحق يتمثل فى قهر الدنيا و زهده فيها و التفوق على فتونها

و ها هو ابن عم النبي يخرج إلى سوق الكوفه و هو خليفة للمسلمين و امير المؤمنين حاملا احد أسيافه الاثيره لدية ، عارضا إياه للبيع قائلا " من يشترى سيفى هذا؟ قوالله لو كان معى ثمن ازار ما بعته"

فكما وصفة "الحسن البصري" فقال: " رحم الله عليا كان رهباني هذه ألامه"
رهباني هذه آلامه ، مقيم هناك بالكوفة، يعيش عيشة البسطاء و يعبد الله عبادة القديسين يحمل مسئوليات أمته مثل عزم الأنبياء"


فهو الخطيب الذي تهتز الدنيا لكلماته، و ما تبق احد من المسلمين إلا و بح صوته ترحما على "عليا"

و ها هو يسأله الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم: " يا على...كيف أنت اذا زهد الناس فى الآخرة، و رغبوا فى الدنيا، و أكلوا التراث أكلا لما...وأحبوا المال حبا جما. واتخذوا  دين الله دغلا و مالوا دولا..."

فإجابة على: " ...اتركهم لدنياهم، واذرهم وما اختاروا...و اختار الله، و رسوله، والدار الاخره...واصبر على ذلك حتى الحق بهم..."

وحققت الأقدار أمنيته الأخيرة وأخرجه الله و فيضه الى رحمته....

رحم الله "الأمام على ابن أبى طالب" و رضي عنه...

منقول من كتاب :خلفاء الرسول ( خالد محمد خالد) مع بعض الاقتباسات من مواقع متفرقه.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حبيبتي الغالية...مصراوية..

بدايةً و قبل التعليق على عرضك لسيرة الإمام كرم الله وجهه...اسمحيلي أحييكِ يا انجي على مجهودك في تجميع سيرة الإمام..

ليه بقى الإمام على_كرم الله وجهه_بالذات؟؟

لأنه اللغط حول الأحداث التاريخية في حياته رضوان الله عليه يعني مفيش أكتر منه....و للأسف الشديد الكذب و الزيف منتشر بشكل رهيب في الأحداث اللي حصلت في عهده..بالذات في موقعة التحكيم و الكلام السخيف المثير للضحك اللي اتقال عن اللي حصل بين أبو موسى الأشعري و عمرو بن العاص رضوان الله عليهم...و طبعاً غير موقعة الجمل و الخوارج و غيرها من الأحداث..

حقيقي يا انجي عرض في منتهى الروعة و السلاسة يا بنتي بجد تسلم ايدك..
طب هقولك على سر بس خليه بيني و بينك....في الأول مشيت بالفارة كده ع الموضوع كله..قلت يااااااه ده طويل قوي...
المهم بدأت اقراه...لحد اما خلصته...لقيتني بقول ايه ده هو المفروض انه خلص 

حقيقي مزهقتش خالص يا انجي..
بجد انتِ تميزتِ فعلاً في عرض السيرة العطرة للإمام علي_كرم الله وجهه_..

تسلم ايدك يا نوجا...


لكِ..من أعماق القلب..
خالص الود و الحب..

*

----------


## Masrawya

> *
> حبيبتي الغالية...مصراوية..
> 
> بدايةً و قبل التعليق على عرضك لسيرة الإمام كرم الله وجهه...اسمحيلي أحييكِ يا انجي على مجهودك في تجميع سيرة الإمام..
> 
> ليه بقى الإمام على_كرم الله وجهه_بالذات؟؟
> 
> لأنه اللغط حول الأحداث التاريخية في حياته رضوان الله عليه يعني مفيش أكتر منه....و للأسف الشديد الكذب و الزيف منتشر بشكل رهيب في الأحداث اللي حصلت في عهده..بالذات في موقعة التحكيم و الكلام السخيف المثير للضحك اللي اتقال عن اللي حصل بين أبو موسى الأشعري و عمرو بن العاص رضوان الله عليهم...و طبعاً غير موقعة الجمل و الخوارج و غيرها من الأحداث..
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم...
w]صديقتى العزيزة شعاع من نور

طبعا انتى عارفه رئيك كان يهمنى ازاى فى الموضوع ده لان فعلا نقل سيرة من سيرة الصحابة صعب جدا لانها مليئة بالاحداث المهمة اللى مينفعش تختصر ، وخصوصا طبعا سيرة الامام علي ابن ابى طالب.

 الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك و النقل يكون بالشكل اللائق لسيرة الامام و ميكنش اغفل وقعه مهمة 
و انك مزهقتيش لان انا عارفة مش بتحبى الموضوعات الطويلة.

سارة حقيقى مبسوطه اوى بمرورك على الموضوع
لك منى خالص الود والحب
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ أنجى..
مجهود رائع لموضوع رائع فعلا..... تسلم أيدك  :f2: 
الموضوع قيم جداااااااا...... :y:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلش يا مصراوية اول مرة اشوف الموضوع العتب علي النظر
بس فعلا موضوع قيم جدا جدا
سلمت يمينك
في حفظ الله*

----------


## صقر قريش1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الله يعطيك العافية علي الموضوع الجميل والمهم وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك 
ودمت

----------

